# New hedgie mama... sleeping question?



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had my Tiki for 6 days now. He's just about 9 weeks old, and despite going through quilling, is not all that grumpy- despite the occasional huffing and puffing when I wake him up to hold him (but hey, I'm grump too when people wake me up!). But that's not what this post is about.

The past couple of days, I've noticed Tiki has taken to sleeping on his side, with his belly partially exposed rather than curling into a prickly little ball; kind of reminds me of how a puppy sleeps. Is this normal? Is it simply because he's beginning to feel more at home in his cage, or is this something I should bring up when I bring Tiki to the vet tomorrow? Maybe I'm just being a little paranoid because I'm a new hedgehog mom, but you can never be too careful.

Besides that, things with Tiki have been positively fantastic. When I went to the breeder to get him, he was one of three that I could choose. He was the first one to uncurl, and the only one that NEVER stopped moving; it was love at first site.  He's an explorer, so whenever I can I hedgehog proof a room and just let him roam. I also learned that the only time he'll cuddle with me is if he burrows himself inside of my clothes. By day 2, he was burrowing into my pants leg and taking naps inside of my shirt. I suppose I have one of those rare hedgehogs that develop trust quickly? I'm waiting for his quilling to end because I know that personalities can change once quilling is over. I just hope he stays such an adorable lovebug/explorer. Anyways, I'm loving Tiki, and I THINK he's loving me. Here's hoping to a great hedgie-human relationship! <3


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My little guy sleeps on his side almost exclusively and is a perfectly happy and healthy hedgie, so this seems pretty normal to me! If he starts barking like a puppy, *then* I'd be concerned.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia sleeps on her side, too.


----------



## Curious Quills (Dec 11, 2011)

Our girls and guys also have funny sleeping positions. Some sleep with legs stretched out backwards like a lab dog. Most sleep on the side with legs stretched out seems to be the most common. I'd take Tiki's sleeping position as a sign of being content and experiencing full trust in you. Sounds like you have a really great hoglet.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Walter sleeps on his side, usually facing away from me. Sometimes I've caught him almost upside down. :lol:


----------



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

Gosh, I feel silly now for even being worried, haha. I wasn't even worried the first time I noticed Tiki sleeping like that. It wasn't until my boyfriend was all like, "Is Tiki okay? Are they supposed to sleep like that? Are you sure nothing's wrong with him?" that I started worrying. Should have just listened to my instincts and not to my silly boyfriend, haha.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

ashleybgashley said:


> Gosh, I feel silly now for even being worried, haha. I wasn't even worried the first time I noticed Tiki sleeping like that. It wasn't until my boyfriend was all like, "Is Tiki okay? Are they supposed to sleep like that? Are you sure nothing's wrong with him?" that I started worrying. Should have just listened to my instincts and not to my silly boyfriend, haha.


Haha! My boyfriend did the same on our ride home with my girl on Sunday when she slept that way. He was like, "Uh, dear? Alaska is just plopped out on her side. Shouldn't she be protecting her tummy more? Is she sick?" And I had been perfectly fine with it until he said something! Then I was afraid too. I picked her up and she seemed just fine though, and after settling down again ended up in that position all over again. I decided that she's just quick to trust


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Sometimes when my girl Nara is really relaxed and feeling cozy, she sleeps on her side with her legs stretched out.  It's so cute.

Most of the time during snuggle time, she will sigh, curl up on her side and sleep. I actually think she drools a little in her sleep or maybe it's just her wet little nose.  

Enjoy your new little one!

ML


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

somtimes mine sleeps with front and back legs out, i love i!, i call it the superman.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

ilovehedghogs said:


> somtimes mine sleeps with front and back legs out, i love i!, i call it the superman.


my hedgie does that too, its the cutest


----------

